# '87 Schwinn High Sierra....



## TheOtherGuy (Jul 1, 2005)

Decent frame, or poopoo? Looks like it has a fillet brazed head tube, and funky-cool fork crown. Was all black chrome that didn't age very nicely, but seems to polish up well when the clear coat is first removed. 

Any opinions on the ride quality of these?
Where were the frames built?

Thanks!


----------



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

TheOtherGuy said:


> Decent frame, or poopoo? Looks like it has a fillet brazed head tube, and funky-cool fork crown. Was all black chrome that didn't age very nicely, but seems to polish up well when the clear coat is first removed.
> 
> Any opinions on the ride quality of these?
> Where were the frames built?
> ...


I have a single-speed townie that was built up from an NOS '87 High Sierra frame (also in Black Chrome) and an aftermarket rigid fork. The frames were built in Taiwan (so proudly proclaims a sticker on the upper section of the downtube). I can't comment on the off-road capabilities, but it rides great around town!

I also have the big brother Cimarron from '87, but I'm just getting to know it (took delivery a couple of weeks ago). It's fillet-brazed and lugged vs. fillet-brazed and TIG'd like the High Sierra. I don't know if the geometries are any different. I have a catalog somewhere, but it's buried pretty deep.

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*I've got an '86 model*

It's all tig welded. Seems like a decently made frame that should ride like a steel bike, but not a "gee-whiz" kind of thing, by any stretch. I'm currently restoring it to riding condition. Mine has front and rear roller cam brakes. You can see a good breakdown on the model year specs on First Flight bikes site.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Low end frame - if I remember correctly I paid around $300 for the one I had. The rear end flexed so badly when pedaled that it would change gears! They eventually gave me my money back after trying to swap out the entire drivetrain to XT to no avail.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks people! The frame is cleaning up pretty well after removing the clear coat & rubbing with Mother's paste... It won't be _black_ chrome any more, but it looks good polished. My plan is a single speed "townie" like Bob's. This frame was a freebie dumpster find, missing wheels and some brake parts... I figured it would make a nice single speed, and I'm a sucker for anything fillet brazed and chromed...


----------



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

*1987 Schwinn ATB Catalog Scans*

After I looked for this catalog in my stash I remembed that I'd been watching eBay for one of these for a few years with out ever seeing one (I see all the years around it all the time and I was beginning to wonder if the '87 really existed)). I *finally* located an '87 Schwinn ATB catalog on eBay last week, was the only bidder and won it for 99-cents. Scans are here:

http://www.geocities.com/sldbconsumer/1987/87atb1.html

I took some quick (and dirty) pics of the '87 Cimarron that I picked up for $75 a little while ago. Pics here (I'll take better ones once I clean the bike up):

http://home.mchsi.com/~lhufford/87cimm.html

Enjoy,

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Good bike for fast flat hardpack. The frame takes out a lot of road chatter but at the expense of being flexy, esp on hills. If I can recall, the bike sold for around $400 and had a roller cam on the chainstay near the bottom bracket which collected mud like crazy.


----------



## RJK (Dec 7, 2005)

*My only Bicycle*

I bought one new for around $380 in the summer of '87 in Manchester, NH. I don't ride a lot, but other then the movers bashing the rear derailer and replacing it with what the LBS had on the shelf, has been pretty trouble free, though it really needs adjustment right now. The front is a non-click (what ever the proper term is) and the rear is a click shift.

I am finely considering new wheels as they are pretty out of true, and I came close to putting a flat spot in the rear one the one time I tried to do it myself so the LBS at the time told me. Anyway, I found this thread when I was searching for a long lost link that mentioned what the Shimano set up was for the bike (not specified in the manual) so I make sure I get parts that work. Figure I will build the wheel then let the LBS true it for me or else buy a set built from eBay hence the parts question. If anyone happens to know, please drop me a line. I also then to ride in top gear much of the time, so am considering a different cluster. Suggestions? As I mostly have ridden paved trails on the bike, I haven't had to deal with the mud problem, but it does happen.

Ron


----------



## RJK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Found freewheel*

Found the chart at First Flight Bikes 
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/schwinn_specs.htm
Thanks for the mention. Shimano 6 freewheel 14/32 is what she has now. Suggestions on a replacement?

Thanks,

Ron


----------

